# guardian animals and house pets



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a serious question....
I will be getting baby goats in March/April and a Doe a few months later. We will have a good fence. Coyotes are still a worry in my area. My husband and I are waffling between guardian animals and leaning towards a Llama....
The question I have is:
Can I socialize a LGA with my house pets (1-pit, 1-fluffy idiot pekineses/terrier mix, 1-pissed off cat) and still have an effective guard animal?
I want something that will protect my lil ones from coyotes and the occasional domesticated dog that may try to harm my flock but not stomp my fur babies to smithereens.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

If you go with a llama, make sure you get one that was raised with goats or you may have a problem. My husband's family got a guard llama for their sheep herd only it was afraid of the sheep. It continuously escaped the fencing trying to get away from them. Many months later it escaped, nobody noticed, and it disappeared forever. I would think that your animals would learn who belongs where and at least call a truce. But really, are your house pets allowed in the goat pen where your LGA would be?


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

We have a 5 month old LGD and a 4 year old female. We just got them a couple months ago. Both had been with goats. We use field fencing that is smaller on the bottom and gets bigger as you go up. Anyway, the puppy will play with our house dog, golden retriever, when he is outside. They love it and have fun BUT when the golden leaves to go abck in the house he either digs under the fence or finds a spot he can squeeze his massive body through. he will stay on our property but not where he is supposed to. I personally would not let him socialize with your house pets. You really dont want them to really bond with you. They need to bond and associate with the goats. I am trying to limit the affection I give him and we have put him on a runner to make him stay in there with the girls until he is too big to fit through the fencing, which will be soon as he gets stuck with his butt now! I am noticing when I let him off and we go out with the does that he will start to run off with the golden but stops when he gets around 50 ft away from the girls. The female we had did not connect with the goats and climbed and did whatever she could to get out so she runs the whole property and protects everyone.


----------



## FussBudget (Dec 1, 2012)

Thanks ya'll! I appreciate the benefit of your experience and knowledge Kristin I went to your FB page and "liked" it, good show. We arent all terribly far from each other, i am in New Market Al

:thumb:


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuss- thanks for the like! I will return the favor when I get on my laptop. I love seeing what's available nearby!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Definitely make sure the llama is a guard animal. Not all llamas are guards. They do a great job when they are actually guards. Also make sure they like goats. I keep my house pets away from the goats. Everyone has their own fenced in area on our property. 

You can have the llama learn that your dogs are ok but if they ever get in and attack your goats (which they may do), then the llama may not guard the goats against them.


----------

